# No more mended hearts



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

For those of you who were so kind to help me "mend" my mended hearts, I just was not able to get the desired effect, so I opted for a single crochet. I am pleased. Destined for my GGD almost 3.
And now to collect the dust bunnies that have taken up residence.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! Lucky girl to receive such a lovely gift!
Vicki


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Lucky girl to receive such a lovely gift!
> Vicki


Thank you, Vicki. I hope she likes it enough to drag it around!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Terrific afgahn and I am so impressed with the great job you did placing the colors. That's always a challenge to get something evenly distributed when working with so many. You GGD is going to be thrilled with her special blanket full of love.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Turned out very nice, congrats.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

love it lucky GGD


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's beautiful, lucky little girl.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

very very pretty!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope sshe doesn't drag it arpond and it remains on her ebd aas a treasure


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Its so very pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Beautiful! Lucky girl to receive such a lovely gift!
> ...


For a lifetime.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oops, let's try again. It is so beautiful and colorful--a real heirloom. I love anything with hearts. Dust bunnies are a small price to pay for a work of art made with love.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty! Great job!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you all. I sure hope she likes it. And, frankly, I do hope she drags it around. If she does that, it means she likes it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

For those who asked about the pattern. I bought a leaflet from MaggiesCrochet.com It was a download.

I did Scrap Hearts. I modified it a bit to accommodate a 3 year old. I thought it was a bit too lacy for little fingers.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful afghan! what a wonderful way to show your heart is full of love! beautiful!!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

dust bunnies GO AWAY!!!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

that is so nice


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful!love all the colors!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, I am sure this will be well loved for a life time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it, very sweet. Sure to become a favorite for your GGD.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh the blanket is so pretty. I agree you sure did balance the colors. Great job.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my! That is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Its just so beautiful.....she is so lucky.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> For those of you who were so kind to help me "mend" my mended hearts, I just was not able to get the desired effect, so I opted for a single crochet. I am pleased. Destined for my GGD almost 3.
> And now to collect the dust bunnies that have taken up residence.


That's......wow!

CharleneM


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That really is very pretty.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a lucky young lady.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

GORGIOUS!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Turned out great.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

absolutely amazing! any little girl would love this blankie~


----------



## okpattyarcher (Jul 30, 2011)

absolutely amazing! any little girl would love this blankie~


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful, Love the colors. Sure she will love it.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

grandmere101 you did beautiful work she will drag that around till you will have to mend the holes she will put into it


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color placement


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

GREAT JOB!!! SHE WILL CHERISH IT FOREVER!!! HUGS!!! GG


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful made with love she will be very happy with her special blanket


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

It is beautiful; love the different colored hearts. I am sure your GGG will love it.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I just love the colors you picked for this beautiful blanket. Well done!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so adorable, your GGD will love being wrapped up in it.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.... labor of love.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I hope her mother puts it away until a time when she can appreciate all the work and love that went into making that afghan.


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful. I would like to do one for my GGD also would you share the pattern or tell me where to find it . thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> For those of you who were so kind to help me "mend" my mended hearts, I just was not able to get the desired effect, so I opted for a single crochet. I am pleased. Destined for my GGD almost 3.
> And now to collect the dust bunnies that have taken up residence.


You have done a marvelous job. Your GGD will love it. The dust bunnies always wait.


----------



## Deborahj isaiah (Mar 12, 2012)

Hunny this is so beautyful good job I love the name mend my broken heart wow gby


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

She will love it. It is gorgeous.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful a job well done, love the colors you chose!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

The afghan is very beautiful, indeed!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Really, really nice! Inspiring! Yes.. it takes persistence and perseverance, but YES it is so worth it! An heirloom!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, made with much love I'm sure!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, love the colors.

Did you add the hearts after you made the squares or were they done while you were making the squares?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I can almost feel her snuggling into that on a rainy afternoon.It's lovely & she certainly is lucky to have you make it for her.


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

This is so lovely. Lucky child to have blanket and you! Would you share your pattern for this?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is just beautiful.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Thank you all. I sure hope she likes it. And, frankly, I do hope she drags it around. If she does that, it means she likes it.


I agree - something that gets worn out is the greatest compliment. However, I do something with blankets for little ones that has been a big hit with the parents. I knit a small hand-towel sized piece in the same pattern. That can be their "travel blankie" that's easier to carry around and they can take in the car. It's also helpful as a substitute when their main blankie is in the wash.
Jan


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, wow! very pretty!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely afghan its really really well done , by the way I have a dust bunny who is getting so fat that I think its ready to have babies lol dont know if I have the heart( no pun intended) to kill it roflmao


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the ruffled edging.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh my! That is so awesome, what a beautiful piece of work, you can send that to me. Hearts always lift me up. I love the colours


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

it's beautiful! I'm sure she'll treasure it forever


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your blanket. It is beautiful. I went to Maggie's crochet site but couldn't find the pattern. Could you please send me the link. Thanks and once again, great job!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I think this link will work:

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/index.php?main_page=product_reviews_info&products_id=224&reviews_id=40


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Definitely done with LOVE... :XD:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwww! That is something else. The pattern is beautiful and the colours stunning.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

That is so lovely - wish I could crochet - one day maybe!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

That is beautiful! What a precious gift!!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You got an 'awwww' out of me today.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I am sure she will love it forever.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

bennettb1 said:


> I love your blanket. It is beautiful. I went to Maggie's crochet site but couldn't find the pattern. Could you please send me the link. Thanks and once again, great job!


Well that's disappointing. I went on also and couldn't find it. It's called Heart Afghans Pattern #PS063, but I didn't see a place to search by pattern number. It's a download and there are 3 heart patterns included.

I don't see anything else on this that would identify it further.

Perhaps if you contacted them directly.

Hope you find it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! Is is knitted or crocheted?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> grandmere101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all. I sure hope she likes it. And, frankly, I do hope she drags it around. If she does that, it means she likes it.
> ...


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

LindaH said:


> That is just gorgeous! Is is knitted or crocheted?


It's crocheted. Thank you.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> Beautiful blanket, love the colors.
> 
> Did you add the hearts after you made the squares or were they done while you were making the squares?


Hearts are done within the square. Just have to know how to count.

Thank you


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. I had no idea I would get such a response from you all. Thank you so much. I felt good when it was finished and now I feel REALLY good.

I always enjoy seeing the projects posted. Hope you all continue to do so.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

susannahp said:


> Lovely afghan its really really well done , by the way I have a dust bunny who is getting so fat that I think its ready to have babies lol dont know if I have the heart( no pun intended) to kill it roflmao


Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I FOUND IT!!!

http://www.maggiescrochet.com/heart-afghans-pattern-p-1207.html


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cute! I'm partial to hearts.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful-you have patience and perserverence-a medal earnt I'm sure.....


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't crochet (other than a chain stitch or some borders), but I simply LOVE your blanket! So cheerful and simple (for you, not for me) with the white background. Sometimes crochet gets a little too "busy" for my tastes, but this is darling!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautifully done. I love the colors. 

Don't worry about the dust bunnies. Have found that housework is very loyal. Never complains and is patient. And the only one who really cares is the one who does the work.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! It would be loved by a girl of any aged.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> That is beautiful! What a precious gift!!


Hi Byrdgal: I'm in Huntington Beach, and that's quite a precious gift you are holding!!!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

GGGGGreat!!!...You do lovely work. She will love it!


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess I missed whatever it was about "mended hearts", but that is a beautiful afghan! I love the colors!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is just lovely! The colors are beautiful and it will look beautiful with most any decor so that she can keep it for many, many years to come and it will look pretty and she will think of you.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> vjh1530 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Beautiful! Lucky girl to receive such a lovely gift!
> ...


The highest compliment a grandma can get, right? LOL!!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty. It is very effective. She will love it. Terri.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, this is just beautiful! Love the colors too! Your GGD will cherish this forever.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## katgrif (Oct 7, 2018)

Beautiful. I want this pattern. [email protected]


----------



## mmudler (Jun 12, 2019)

can I get the pattern for this beautiful afghan please ?


----------

